# Remote work?



## savorvrymoment (Jul 6, 2021)

I've been applying for remote work postings recently, and there is something I wonder if anyone can shed some light on for me.  Nearly all remote job postings have a state (or states) listed in the posting, even if it is just in small print under the 'location' section.  Now some of these postings specify that applicants must live in that state, or within x miles of that city, but there are others that don't specify.  Like this one, it says 'remote,' yet at the very bottom the primary location is listed as 'Frisco, Texas.'  Does that mean only Texas citizens should apply?  Or should I assume I would be a fair candidate even though I am out of state?

I mean, this is only one example out of dozens I have looked at and applied to.  I'm just beginning to wonder if I'm wasting everyone's time by applying to these.

Thank you.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 7, 2021)

Quite often the primary location refers to the company's own corporate office location. I know Conifer Health's corporate offices are in Frisco, TX as I used to work for them and I live in FL so no, it shouldn't prevent you from applying unless the job requires you to live in a specific state or geographical area.


----------



## Jess1980 (Oct 8, 2021)

savorvrymoment said:


> I've been applying for remote work postings recently, and there is something I wonder if anyone can shed some light on for me.  Nearly all remote job postings have a state (or states) listed in the posting, even if it is just in small print under the 'location' section.  Now some of these postings specify that applicants must live in that state, or within x miles of that city, but there are others that don't specify.  Like this one, it says 'remote,' yet at the very bottom the primary location is listed as 'Frisco, Texas.'  Does that mean only Texas citizens should apply?  Or should I assume I would be a fair candidate even though I am out of state?
> 
> I mean, this is only one example out of dozens I have looked at and applied to.  I'm just beginning to wonder if I'm wasting everyone's time by applying to these.
> 
> Thank you.


I am hiring remote positions, if you are interested please reach out to me. Jessica.miller1@cioxhealth.com. I do not have state restrictions.


----------



## MargoR (Oct 8, 2021)

The University of Texas RGV is hiring as well..



			https://careers.utrgv.edu/postings/29539
		


Good luck


----------



## Kaurprincess94 (Oct 18, 2021)

I am looking for a remote job as a CPB and I live in Maryland. Remote work for me is convenient and more helpful. I just got certified and I have experience in billing for over 5 years now.


----------



## Brittnibear21 (Nov 16, 2021)

My company is hiring fully remote! 

If you are looking for a fantastic place to work, from home, full-time with excellent benefits and great pay, check out codingservicesgroup.com.

They are currently offering a $5000 sign on bonus for coders!!! Please let me know if your are interested in applying as I can offer your name as a referral!

I work for CSG currently and they are an amazing company that has a team of work-from-home coders and auditors. They have competitive pay, PTO, full benefits and a very family-like culture. You do have to own your own PC/equipment for use! I am available to answer any questions anyone might have!



			https://codingservicesgroup.com/


----------



## mailtoglory (Nov 19, 2021)

Brittnibear21 said:


> My company is hiring fully remote!
> 
> If you are looking for a fantastic place to work, from home, full-time with excellent benefits and great pay, check out codingservicesgroup.com.
> 
> ...


I see this company is based in Florida. Do they have any State restrictions?


----------



## mailtoglory (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi 
I'm looking for a position as a medical coder. I passed my certification as CPC-A in 2019 through AAPC. I was unable to pass the Practicum so 'A' still remains. I'm not able to find any jobs as they need experience. Can someone help me out?


----------



## amyjph (Nov 19, 2021)

mailtoglory said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for a position as a medical coder. I passed my certification as CPC-A in 2019 through AAPC. I was unable to pass the Practicum so 'A' still remains. I'm not able to find any jobs as they need experience. Can someone help me out?


Hello,  I would suggest expanding to search for medical records, AR, billing, claim edits work or other revenue cycle related positions to get experience and get a "foot in the door". Some employers would then be more likely to promote from within when a coding position comes up.


----------

